# 2 new Maremmas boys



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I bought 2 boys about a month ago. I built a pen for them outside to be with the ewes, and one inside to sleep with the ewes.

My question is....How am I to introduce them to the rams?...I have the rams in a seperate pasture. The puppies are completely used to the sheep and are not scared of them. However when I walk them over to the rams, the rams are scared of the puppies. I keep the 4 rams seperated due to I have 2 too many rams and only want my breeding stock to have access to the ewes. Also the rams are now scared of dogs due to a coyote attack 2 months ago. 
Any suggestions on how to have the puppies gaurd them as well? or am I SOL and need another gaurd animal for them?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Any suggestions on how to have the puppies gaurd them as well?


I'd wait until the pups are older.
Rams can be tough on a young dog


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'd wait until the pups are older.
> Rams can be tough on a young dog


Thanks Barefootfarm I was hoping someone would say that.
So I am assuming since they are on the property they will gaurd them also?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> So I am assuming since they are on the property they will gaurd them also?


Once they imprint on sheep, they will normally accept all other sheep.

The Rams may take longer to accept the dogs, but once they realize the dogs aren't a threat, they should be OK.


----------

